# Location Vacances



## sam1978

Ciao a tutti!
Ho ancora dei dubbi sul francese!
Qualcuno mi potrebbe dire cosa si intende in francese con l'espressione: "Location vacances"? L'ho trovato in vari siti web di cui non posso mettere il link per motivi commerciali. Mi sembrerebbe che voglia dire "Affitto casa vacanze", giusto? O sono completamente fuori strada? Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## rocamadour

sam1978 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Ho ancora dei dubbi sul francese!
> Qualcuno mi potrebbe dire cosa si intende in francese con l'espressione: "Location vacances"? L'ho trovato in vari siti web di cui non posso mettere il link per motivi commerciali. Mi sembrerebbe che voglia dire "Affitto casa vacanze", giusto? O sono completamente fuori strada? Grazie in anticipo!


 
Ciao sam! 
Non sei per niente fuori strada: _location vacances_ = affitti vacanze.


----------



## tie-break

rocamadour said:


> Ciao sam!
> Non sei per niente fuori strada: _location vacances_ = affitti vacanze.


 
Confermo


----------



## sam1978

rocamadour said:


> Ciao sam!
> Non sei per niente fuori strada: _location vacances_ = affitti vacanze.



Grazie Rocamadour e Tie-Break! Pero' scusate... E' giusta la mia traduzione "Affitto _*casa*_ vacanze"?


----------



## rocamadour

sam1978 said:


> Grazie Rocamadour e Tie-Break! Pero' scusate... E' giusta la mia traduzione "Affitto _*casa*_ vacanze"?


 
Direi di sì... "Location vacances" sembra un titolo nei settori degli annunci e credo che anche in italiano - sintetizzando - si trovi spesso "affitto/i vacanze" (o talvolta anche "affitti turistico", nel senso "settore turistico" per differenziarlo da quello "residenziale"). Questo se si tratta di annunci di una rivista/sito immobiliare.
Se invece il titolo fa parte di un elenco di tipo turistico, in cui compaiono anche anche alberghi, campeggi, ristoranti, etc. aggiungerei senz'altro casa.


----------



## tie-break

sam1978 said:


> Grazie Rocamadour e Tie-Break! Pero' scusate... E' giusta la mia traduzione "Affitto _*casa*_ vacanze"?


 
Il problema è che ci sono tantissime tipologie che includono il termine_ location vacances_ quindi se vuoi entrare nello specifico devi essere certo di cosa si tratti.

Te ne cito alcuni : _gîtes, maisons de vacances, appartements, villa, chambres d'hôtels, residences hôtelières, mobil-home... _

_Secondo me_  va benissimo _affitto/i vacanze_ che ti ha proposto rocamadour, proprio perché essendo molto generico comprende tutte le tipologie.


----------



## sam1978

Grazie per il chiarimento, Rocamadour e Tie-Break! A buon rendere!


----------

